# Art > Personal Art >  A couple of sketches

## Matt MG Geary

I've always had a knack for sketching, I've rare practiced but have drawn on occasions. 

Here are 2 of my sketches, one incomplete. 

Thanks!!
Matt

lama.jpg

hands.jpg

----------


## Dreamwoven

The two hands is very good. It's unusually hard to draw hands...

----------


## YesNo

Nice drawings.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

Welcome Matt, nice to see more contributions, I need some inspiration to get me out of my slump.

----------


## hunterthompson

Looks good.....

----------


## Pensive

Very well-done!

----------


## LukeHel64

Well done my friend

----------

